# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Arabizëm i skeduar

## Julius

Ok mendoj se na duhet një temë e tillë, për tu rregjistruar në një vend të vetëm arabizmi mes shqiptarësh, "shqiptarësh" dhe shqipfolësish. 

Këto postime të sjellura, do të përdoren si fakte të arabizmit, pa qënë nevoja të rendim nëpër tema të ndryshme për t'i gjetur.

Dmth mendova t'i mbledhim të gjitha në një vend edhe për të reflektuar ndaj këtyre shfaqjeve të huaja dhe të dëmshme.

----------


## Julius

Psh thotë Gostivari: 




> Sa per "fenomenin" ia bej me dije se per mua shum me i afert eshte nje pakistanez qe me thot selam alejkum dhe me respekton besimin tim se sa nje shqiptar qe me shan per fene time .


Këtu: 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...51#post1667551

----------


## Julius

Thotë Expedition:




> Pse mos ti nenshtohemi te gjith Islamit, feja e vertet e drejt dhe e sukseshme per njeriun, ne te dyja botet.
> 
> Islami eshte feja e Zotit qe zgjodhi per njerezit. fet e tjera jane te shpikura nga njerezit dhe nuk ja vlejn. e kupton tani pse muslimanet jane te perbetuar ne besimin e tyre.



Këtu: 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=98028&page=14

----------


## Julius

Thotë shkupjani23: 




> o ti shurdhak une nuk jam teolog te spjegoj pse ne *arabisht krihen ritualet* por edhe ti sje ne gjendje te kuptosh *se islami nuk njeh komb apo rac* lexoj me vemendje vargjet edhe nje her e kan fjalen per islamin dielli=islami


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=120

Pra Islami = Dielli. Ku ndrin më shumë dielli? - Në Arabi! Ja pse islami është fe shkretëtire.

----------


## land

> skam nevoj ta pyes asken e e di vet 
> njriu duhet te ptegaditet me arme per luft sa qe te mundet e ska lidhje a esht shpat apo kallash me me rendesi esht ti mytesh sherbetort e djallit


Ja cfare thote nje qelbesire arabie nje fare Odaha pikerisht ketu ne fsh.com dhe per çudi postimet e tij qendrojne akoma ne forum.

si ky ka dhe te tjere po ketu ne forum.qe bejne thirrje te hapur per dhune ne emer te islamit.

----------


## Apollyon

> i ky ka dhe te tjere po ketu ne forum.qe bejne thirrje te hapur per dhune ne emer te islamit.


Kta po kta, te rrujn lesht asgje me teper. 

Kur i lexoj kta tipa me vjen me qesh, se jan si puna e atij Amer Khattabit, qe tha se me vriste ne menyre te dhimbshme  :pa dhembe: 
Nuk e di Khattabi gjene me te rendesishme se ja pres testikujt edhe ja fus ne goje. Ndaj edhe me vjen te qesh me kta, se mendojn se te trembin kur flasin kshu.. LOL
Eh sa kena pare si kto, sa kan qene edhe sa do vijne, por me e rendesishmja eshte se kta gjithmone do e hane nga pas, sa here te krruhen.

----------


## land

ja nje kanceroz i arabizum me nick Odaha ca shkrun ne forumin shqiptar


> une po baj thirrje edhe po sjell argumente qe te ktheni ne rrugen e Allahut e nese nuk ktheheni padyshim qe do te ju gadasim edhe te ju qfarosim nje nga nje sepse nuk dojm qe pershkak te juajin te na godet Allahu edhe neve edhe nese paqja edhe argumentet qe i sjellimnuk bejd dobi te ju ateher qfar met tjeter perveq se ate qe naj ka mesu Allahu ne kuran qe te ju qfarosim nje nga nje kuptove po ende jem duke u munduar qe me poqe edhe argumente te bejm dobi e te shpetoninga aj Ankth qe ju ka zen po nese kjo zben dobi aeher do te ju gjen ajo shka e thash me heret vdekja ne menyren me te keqe se ste edhe poe meritoni


keta murtaja duhen gjetur atje ku jane dhe te veproje ligji i shtetit per kercenim publik kunder qytetareve te thjeshte.......vini re sesi ky trushpelari i  shkretetires bazohet ne kuran ke dhuna qe shfryn se do te beje.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...09#post1896109

----------


## Julius

> Si fillim e si fund e ke thene shume bukur. Ti ke hapur kete teme per t'u vetekenaqur, dhe do ishte me mire sikur ta beje exclusive per te mos lejuar te tjeret te shkruajne ketu. Ja keshtu per shembull:
> 
> Te dashur zonja dhe zoterinj!
> Kjo teme eshte e Juliusit, dhe askush tjeter qe mund te mos mendoje si ai nuk duhet te shkruaje ketu. Ju lutem kuptojeni qe kjo do mbushet me margaritaret e zorres se trashe te cilat Juliusi i nxjerr nga goja. Hocus Pocus Abraca Dabra dhe BAM. Ja tema.
> 
> Bye bye...


Alienated, nuk e di nëse jeni vërtet kaq damblla apo bëni vetë? 

Të lutem shumë, mos më vër llafe të tuat në shkrimet e mia. As mos merr përsipër të më interpretosh si të do suma ty, se nuk jam Kuran apo Hadith që t'i bini kokës për ta përgënjeshtru. 
Kjo që bën ti më e pakta është pandershmëri!! 

Tema është specifike për një problem të veçantë. Vetëm përmbajuni asaj. Nëse do të flasësh për ndonjë anë teorike se nuk na bën dëm ky postim: 





> *une po baj thirrje edhe po sjell argumente qe te ktheni ne rrugen e Allahut e nese nuk ktheheni padyshim qe do te ju gadasim edhe te ju qfarosim nje nga nje sepse nuk dojm qe pershkak te juajin te na godet Allahu edhe neve edhe nese paqja edhe argumentet qe i sjellimnuk bejd dobi te ju ateher qfar met tjeter perveq se ate qe naj ka mesu Allahu ne kuran qe te ju qfarosim nje nga nje kuptove po ende jem duke u munduar qe me poqe edhe argumente te bejm dobi e te shpetoninga aj Ankth qe ju ka zen po nese kjo zben dobi aeher do te ju gjen ajo shka e thash me heret vdekja ne menyren me te keqe se ste edhe poe meritoni*


...hap një temë tjetër dhe shpjegohu kuranisht se ky xhaxhi më lart e kishte postimin metaforik dhe me shaka. Përndryshe mos ndot!! 

Hajt shëndet.
Allahu gabel!

----------


## land

> Alienated, nuk e di nëse jeni vërtet kaq damblla apo bëni vetë? 
> 
> Të lutem shumë, mos më vër llafe të tuat në shkrimet e mia. As mos merr përsipër të më interpretosh si të do suma ty, se nuk jam Kuran apo Hadith që t'i bini kokës për ta përgënjeshtru. 
> Kjo që bën ti më e pakta është pandershmëri!! 
> 
> Tema është specifike për një problem të veçantë. Vetëm përmbajuni asaj. Nëse do të flasësh për ndonjë anë teorike se nuk na bën dëm ky postim: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o julius lale,une nja dy postime ekstremistesh solla por nuk ke vetem ato,hyre ke nenforumi myslyman shiko temat e tyre ke me qindra postime talebanesh ku bejne thirrje te hapur per dhune,as une nuk e kuptoj sesi nuk moderohen,si nuk ju fshien postimet ketyre qelbesirave qe perhapin propagande talebanesh ne nje forum shqiptar.

shiko nje fare fisnik student leshi ka nje teme per sheriatin atje,e dime te gjithe ca dhune eshte sheriati,dhe ky zgjebja arabe e quan kushtetuta e pare e botes,kte sistem jete totalisht antidemokratik shume here me teper me i keq sesa vet komunizmi...............komunistet te fusnin plumbin,keta te vrasin me gure dhe te presin duart,mer lale.


ps.dhe kete sheriat te qelbur ja u propozojne dhe shqiptareve.............pra sipas ketyre zgjebjeve ne duhet te behemi republike islamike,te permbysim demokracine dhe te vendosim sheriatin si kushtetute.....kte gje e ka thene fisniku student me dhjetra here.

----------


## land

ja disa vargje terroriste kuranore te postuara nga anetari EverlastinG tek nenforumi musliman ketu ne fsh .com.................arabizem i skeduar dhe violent.

larg trojeve shqiptare murtaja e felliqur islamike,,,,,,,kjo fe e qelbur qe bazohet tek dhuna kunder jomuslimaneve


> "Dënimi i atyre që luftojnë All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij dhe bëjnë shkatërrime në tokë, nuk është vetëm se të mbyten ose të gozhdohen, ose t'u priten duart dhe këmbët e tyre të anëve të kundërta, ose të dëbohen nga vendi. Kjo është poshtërim për ta në dynja, dhe në botën tjetër ata do të kenë dënim të madh.” Kur'ani 5:33





> ”E kur të kalojnë muajtë e shenjtë, luftoni idhujtarët kudo që t'i gjeni, robëroni dhe ngujoni ata, e vinju pritë në çdo shteg” Kur'ani 9:5





> “Luftoni ata që nuk besojnë All-llahun e as botën tjetër, nuk e konsiderojnë të ndaluar atë që e ndaloi All-llahu dhe i dërguari i Tij, nuk besojnë fenë e vërtetë, prej atyre të cilëve u është dhënë libri, derisa ta japin xhizjen në dorë e duke qenë të mposhtur.” Kur'ani 9:29

----------


## land

kete ka postuar fisniku student tek kjo teme me poshte,antishqiptarizem puro,ja kush eshte fytyra e ketij islamiku

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=94834




> Qfar mendoni per arsyeshmerin kesaj Tradhetie te Popullit Shqiptar????


kurse b3s1 shkruan keshtu.ky eshte nje i arabizum total.



> Une vetem mundem qe ta then 1 citat nga Kur'ani Fisnik qe flet per kete gje:
> "...Dhe te gjithe muslimant jane vellezer..."
> 
> Une jam vlla me 1 musliman qe eshte kinez,japan,korean,amerikan,anglez,rus, turk,arab,francez,italian.
> 
> Keta arabet qe i quan ti injorante, mos te kishin qene keta, qe ia mesuan europianve shkencat natyrore,shkencat ekzakte, medicinen, shkrimin,


tek ky postimi me poshte ketij i eshte shpelare truri 100% ja ve merite kuranit dhe shpikjen e celularit,kompjuterit etj.


> Une ne shtepine time nuk kam paisje te shpikur nga arabt,por kam dije qe kam mesuar nga arabt,porsaqesisht e kam 1 dije ne shtepi qe nuk krahasohet me dijet e njerzve,e kam KUR'ANIN qe eshte DIJE MBI DIJE,sepse nga dija e Kur'anit jane shpikur teleskopt,anijet kozmike, makina jote qe shkon ne pune, kompjuterin qe shkruan,dhe shume gjera te tjera....mos te harroj edhe mobilin...

----------


## land

ja cfare ka postuar fisnik islamiku



> Postuar më parë nga fisniku-student  
> [b][i]
> Në Kosovën tonë të korruptuar, është ndërtuar një numër jashtëzakonisht i madh i statujave, siç është përmendorja e Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut, ku në vend që të ndërtohej xhamia, e cila u rrënua gjatë sistemit komunist, aty u soll “një kali i madh dhe një i vogël” që kurrë nuk kishte ekzistuar. 
> ..........................
> Të ndalemi pak të xhamia, e më pas te Gjergji, përse vetëm në ato vende që ka frymuar Islami, të sillet diçka që nuk kishte ekzistuar kurrë, a nuk është ky një trillim për gjeneratat e ardhme?

----------


## brooklyn2007

Kjo teme duhet te quhet ne vend te "Arabizem i skeduar" ne "Arabizem i skaduar". Ka skaduar kjo lloj ideologjie me kohe. Vetem shqiptaret kane akoma veshtiresi per ta kuptuar. Dmth nje pjese e mire e tyre.

----------


## Jack Watson

GL Branch nuk ka mundësi të jetë në vitet 50, LUCE ka xhiru me para. '39-'40 duhet të jetë, kur kemi qenë të pushtuar prej Italianëve. Ose edhe me përpara nëse i ka pas leju Zogu të xhironin.

---

Ndërkohë një bajgë e fresktë nga Hoxha Jonuz.




> Po une do ta them nje mendim qe e perkrahin shume muslimon te botes,sidomos ata me te dallumit.*Muslimoni i mire duhet ta mohohj cdo gja te qafirave,deri edhe ato te mira materjale,pra paran dhe cdo gja tjeter qe eshte e dal nga dora jomuslimonve*-por hoxhallaret tone nuk po e thojne edhe aq t6e verteten.P.sh: kjo eshte e kuptume per shkakun se nuk kemi mundesi ne muslimonet te jetojme eme para,sende,dhe te gjitha ghjerat tjera qe nuk jane te prodhume nga vllaznit muslimon.Per keta ata e thone se bene te hahen edhe gjwerat e qafirave-por keta nuk e thone nga Kur'ani famelarte,por nga gjendja e pamundshme te jetohet si duhet.


Dmth i bi që këta të vdesin për bukë. 

Dhe perla më e bukur:



> Sepse duhet te shkojme te ghjithe muslimonet *ne vendet tona te shenjta arabe,atje ku na do Allahu me shume*.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=86972&page=17  (#325)

----------


## land

antari,i paePuri,nje vemje islamike e ndyre fallsifikon historine


> ...vete Skenderbeu i tradhetuar nga ky qyterim ne fund do te thonte me me deshire dua qe vendi ime te bije perseri nen zgjedhen e Sulltanit sesa Vatikan tradhetare...





> ...Skenderbeu pasi qe kishte fituar luften ndaj Pashait u sulmua nga Raguza e krishter ne pabesi dhe pas shpines dhe se papa i asaj kohe e tallej si mund qe nje maloke shqipetare te formoj nje principate, ishine keto qe e kishine terrbuar Skenderbeun dhe kishte bere nje perfundim te till...
> 
> ...Ai me mire do te ishte qe mbas kesaj pabesia dhe tradhetie te vatikanite te lidhte lidhje me Sulltanin Shqiperia shume mire do ti kishte punet edhe sot, deri sa kete e benin edhe shume vend tjera te krishtere...


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=37382

----------


## white-knight

> Aq me shum qe ajo fraza jote se Turqia paska zgjedh popullin Shqiptar qe ti shtyp me shum, eshte nje pjell e mendjes tende te kalbur.  Kur dihet qe shum Shqiptar kan qen ne hierarkin e Perandoris Osmane, kan qen komandanta e kryeministra.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...54#post2015554

I thashe sdi *arabisht* edhe shife ca me shkrun




> Te mesoj un 
> Es-selamu Alejkum we Rahmetullahi we Berekatuhu
> 
> Po jane te interesuar sepse permbi 75%e studenteve e kan pranuar Islamin ne Prishtin dhe falin namazin sepse aty kan gjetur qetesin shpirterore,
> e kan pare se ne kafene nuk gjindet lumturia perveq se ne namaz, Ai i cili deshiron Kenaqesi shpirterore le ta pranon Islamin se VAllahi do ta gjej sikurse une qe e kam gjet, mos e merr si ofendim poor, po ta tregoj une se ku gjendet lumturia, Thuani: 
> 
> ESHHEDU EN LA ILAHE ILLALLAH WE ESHHEDU ENNE MUHAMMEDEN RESULULLAH ( NUK KA TE ADHURUAR TJETER PERVEQ ALLAHUT DHE SE MUHAMMEDI ESHTE ROB DHE I DERGUAR I TIJ) ketu eshte kenaqesia nese e thua me zemer nuk ka mundesi pa te dalur lotet kur ta thuash, provojeni...


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...88226&page=145

----------


## land

antari,i paePuri vazhdon akoma arabizmin e tij te peshtire ku thote qe arabet jane njelloj me ne.....................arab=arber




> ...ne te kishte vertet ndonje profet Shqipetare qe nuk dmth. qe nuk kishim se jemi nje popull i lashte ndoshta me DNA -analyse jemi popull shume i afert me populline e pejgamberite alejselam se Arab dhe Arber ka pak ndryshime dhe ndoshta ka rrenje te njejta,


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...53#post1783453

ky idioti kujton meqe eshte vete jevg,jane jevgj dhe shqiptaret.

oooooooooooo i paePuri ne jemi rrac e bardhe europiane,nuk kemi te bejme me arabet

----------


## white-knight

> shiko ti kerem e keqe, se shume po i jep gojes, perfiton nga pc ,se mua te me flasesh keshtu perball, un ty te boksoj kaq rendshem, sa qe eshte e padiskutueshme, emoragjia e brendeshme qe do te plasi, e pastaj te le te vdesesh si nje qen kuluf.
> un jam shqipetar, *dhe ne shqiperi do shkoj, te flas vellezer, miq, e shoke ne Islam, kushdo qe kruhet leme jeten per kete fe, kjo eshte ajo qe un nenkuptova.* mos te genjej mendja, se nuk e lem atdheun ne duar e grekve.
> 
> sa per ismail kadaren, ai eshte bure qe e ka aren ortodokse, dhe ja kane leruar shoket e tij, c'mund te presesh nga nje bure (e di qe shkuhet burr por ky nuk e meriton me dy rr) me familje te degjeneruar si islmaili. ka 20 vjet qe vuan per oskar, por nje m.t i kane dhene, dhe po vazhojne ti japin. 
> kur iket shqiptaret me ambasada, ismaili doli dhe tha, iku jashteqitja e shqiperis, pas pak kohesh iku dhe vet, eshte qelbanik bur ashtu si dhe ti.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...88226&page=149

 :Mos:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## land

nje jevg tjeter i peshtire fyhen haptas heroin me te madh te kombit shqiptar Gjergj Kastriotin,gjithashtu shtremberon faktet historike,keta plehra qe i paguan arabi per te bere propagande antishqiptare duhen ndaluar.

shikoni vete se cfare shkruan ky qelbesira.......auloni2008




> Shum mire e ke than po Skenderbeu me te vertet ka qene nje komandant i dalluar, por me kalimin e kohes e mashtruan serbet per nje qingj duke ngren mish naj mashtruan serbet, pastaj ka luftuar bashk me serbet kunder turqeve, dhe nuk ka qene 6apo 7 vjeq kur ka shku ne turqi i ka pas 16 vjet jo sikurse genjejn ne film, por lexoni historin, une nuk po e shaj vetem kjo eshte e verteta mos te ju djeg sepse keshtu eshte apo moderatoret e fshijne menjeher postimin,
> 
> Kurse postimet tjera ku fyhet Islami nuk ju interesojn....
> 
> selam


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=98028&page=15

----------


## white-knight

Kete njeri po e shajte nga nena ste ben gje POR po e shajte nga............................





> Pse ti pres koken dikujt pa me ber asgje, une jam musliman dhe dua paqe por nese me ofendoni pa  lidhe do te duroj aq sa duhet *por nese ofendohet Muhammedi s.a.w.s. jam ne gjendje me ber gjithqka,* a nese doni me diskutu pa ofendime jam ketu ju pres edhe pse nuk kam koh shum sepse duhet me mesu, por e vizitoj nganjeher forumin.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...13#post2019813

----------

